# Is it a dream?



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

Lets just say, you are wading at a favorite hole and you know that the weather is not in your favor. Hard west to northwest wind 10-15mph. 2-3ft seas and water getting in the top of your waders. You ponder the thought of leaving after a long drive and walk, but you know this spot holds fish, lots of them. All of a sudden you get a hit, than another and than another. Things are starting to heat up, the tide starts rolling in and the fish are on your pole almost every cast. You already have 4, 24-28 inch on the stringer and your yurning for more. And you know your fishing time has expired. Time to go. Sort out your 2 biggest fish and make the long walk back to the truck. Your day of fishing was done. 40 -50 bigger than schoolie sized fish caught with ease. Your arms are sore, your fingers shriveled like grapes and all in 2- 2/12 hours of time. Is it a dream, or did this happen to me? You think to your self, and than realize fishing doesn't get any better than this. 
Well this was reality.
For all of you that have fished with NS4drum, you know where i am talking about. The fish are here and hungry. Read through the lines, (the long walk and drive) if you live at the beach. 

Tight lines 
db77


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Great report. I guess that's where Bucket is going in the morning??


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

one question:
why do you have 4 on the stringer?
Let's play fair, now!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeh whata ya talkin bout 4 ?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks DB! Yes, that's a very, very long walk but often sometimes rewarding too.
He had 4 cuz he was fishing with someone - probably kibaro or dixie. DB don't break no rules.
I just talked to ns4d this afternoon. We may have to take a trip there very soon. It's easier pulling a cart that long distance with two people anyway.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

i had 4 fish for about 10-15 minutes to see which ones i was going to keep, but than i realized the fish were all about the same size and let 2 go. trust me i don't need a fine for a 5lb fish.
db77


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way cool.....*

Great post...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Here I go again...*

never mind


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

So Al finally got his luck rollin', huh?

Sounds like fun, fellas. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Wish I understood what he's talking about...and where. I'm a rookie and need help.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok good report*

Thanks for the report...Hang aroubd a little longer SB you will understand.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> So Al finally got his luck rollin', huh?
> 
> Sounds like fun, fellas. Wish I could have been there.



You' d be drunk by the time ya walked out there..

Flea...my luck is still tha same since the last we spoke.....I haven't been doin much fishing....but plan on yakkin to the "hole" on SAT....Lemme know...I know Fisherman Ric would hook ya up with his spare yak.....deffinitely a lot quicker trip on water than foot....and if yer haulin beer and fish back....deffinietly a lot easier


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dickyboy77 said:


> Lets just say, you are wading at a favorite hole and you know that the weather is not in your favor. Hard west to northwest wind 10-15mph. 2-3ft seas and water getting in the top of your waders. You ponder the thought of leaving after a long drive and walk, but you know this spot holds fish, lots of them. All of a sudden you get a hit, than another and than another. Things are starting to heat up, the tide starts rolling in and the fish are on your pole almost every cast. You already have 4, 24-28 inch on the stringer and your yurning for more. And you know your fishing time has expired. Time to go. Sort out your 2 biggest fish and make the long walk back to the truck. Your day of fishing was done. 40 -50 bigger than schoolie sized fish caught with ease. Your arms are sore, your fingers shriveled like grapes and all in 2- 2/12 hours of time. Is it a dream, or did this happen to me? You think to your self, and than realize fishing doesn't get any better than this.
> Well this was reality.
> For all of you that have fished with NS4drum, you know where i am talking about. The fish are here and hungry. Read through the lines, (the long walk and drive) if you live at the beach.
> 
> ...



yer killin me DB......but glad ya made it out and gave a great report.......

I know if HC56 is readin this ....he's about as jealous as I am.....


Get yer lite tackle ready an yer hooks sharpened..ladies and gents.....its rock crushin time


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> never mind



Let me know when you an Shooter wanna paddle out....Tha later tha season...tha bigger tha fish


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Daaaayum Al you still got the Yak ??!! I haven't seen a Yak report from you in months. Thought maybe you sold it to buy another custom.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

hmmm...good report and nicely done vise is easily won.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

That's a good dream! Keeps me going and I haven't been able to fish this year. Great stuff!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I hope you noted the exact contions in every detail. The wind, the tide, the water clarity, andd any other detail you can think of. That is the secert to finding fish.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

db77 I forgot to mention early when the conditions get that bad I always take a raincoat that I wear under my lure vest but over/outside my waders. Keep the hood on and you can even take waves over the head as long as you watch them and keep them on your back.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay b said:


> Daaaayum Al you still got the Yak ??!! I haven't seen a Yak report from you in months. Thought maybe you sold it to buy another custom.



Chasin dem drums by yak is hard ta do...esp with tha experiences I had in the Eastern shore in tha spring...been doin a lot of surf fishin.......but now doing more werk than fishin.....

Jay ,lemme know when ya wanna hit the honey hole........an if ya leak er out.....i'm gonna hafta kill ya  ...on yak of course


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

OK guys, read into my previous post in this thread very closely- am I on track?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Al this time of year I stay ready to fish and I'm always interested in new spots. Give me a holler when you can break free from work and believe me if you want your spot kept secret it's cool with me, although it does sound like db77 and a few others are in the know already and well trained on the secrecy aspect.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay b said:


> Al this time of year I stay ready to fish and I'm always interested in new spots. Give me a holler when you can break free from work and believe me if you want your spot kept secret it's cool with me, although it does sound like db77 and a few others are in the know already and well trained on the secrecy aspect.


Will do...now if I can get Shooter and Cdog...motivated....3

I'll shoot ya a PM....plannin on beein there Saturday mornin......
Ya don't hafta worry about crowds


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Jimmy said:


> OK guys, read into my previous post in this thread very closely- am I on track?


I haven't talked to DB77 so I'm assuming he's talking about the spot in "*******". 
Made famous by NS4D's "Aint no fish @ **".  
Long walk to the spot
Long drive IF you leave at the (VA) beach
Gobble Gobble explosion
House on stilts


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Ahh, but if you had those two fish on a standard stringer you probably trashed their gills and they were dead or soon to be dead when you threw them back. 

This time of year, a lip hooked fish has a better than 98% survival rate. A gut hooked fish is probably more like 85%. 

Folks can do what they want but they shoudl realize what they are really doing.

Oh and more than your limit on your stringer might get you in trouble with the man. The law allows holding in common in a cooler or in a live well and makes the Captain responsible. A stringer in the sand might be considered in common. A stringer on your belt is another matter.

Tom


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Never mind, it was a lame attempt at code writing to keep the spot on the down low


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'm thinking all 4 are dead. Sorry.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

DB77 - Bet you made that long walk we made a few times with Al...

Glad you got into em..


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

may go for a stroll along the beach saturday morning


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Al you bastage!*

Why didn't you call? 
TC


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> He had 4 cuz he was fishing with someone - probably kibaro or dixie.


I wish it was me, but I just had to hear about it over the phone while I was with the Boss Man!

I got kid duty this weekend or I would try to make "The Walk" this weekend!


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

for all the people wondering about my fish that i let go. The 2 healthy fish swam away with ease. I hooked up so much and fast, they were on a stringer for about 15 minutes, if that. the stringer i use is about 15ft long, almost as long as the casts i was making to catch their brothers. no fish harmed in this post.

And yes it is the long walk on the beach that a few of us made last year. Clyde, cap, dixie, kbaro, Al. you know were it is. 

db77


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I Got Sand In My Toes


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Followed db77's fish dream today (10/27) w/my own visions of the first rock of the fall and it did not fail. With some persistence went 13 for 16 on small rock 18-24" casting storm plastics w/two 24s on ice for a little family Friday fish fry  

C2H&G it is a bit of a trek for us w/45 minute drive followed by 45 minute hike, 1/2 mile of wade fishin', then the return trip w/rockfish in tow. Pert near some Olympic fishin' event Men's Wader Division especially for me in the > 40yr and carry an extra 30lbs category  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> With some persistence went 13 for 16 on small rock 18-24" casting storm plastics w/two 24s on ice for a little family Friday fish fry


Nice work, Mark. You and DB are killing me. I guess the drive, walk and wait paid off for ya. I hate to say I told ya so ... so I won't.  
Nice work, fellas.


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

Excuse mah ignorance...

It's OK to hold fish over your limit for a certain period of time?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

2 fish per person... no exceptions. if your in doubt check VA's DNR page for the regulations. print out a copy and keep it in your tackle bag... might wanna print the citation limits too.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

dood said:


> Excuse mah ignorance...
> 
> It's OK to hold fish over your limit for a certain period of time?


Sure, if "your yurning for more". Just "Sort out your 2 biggest fish" and you're good to go! 

Some people just don't give a damn, dood.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

DNR does  

i also can't stand guys that will throw back dead fish to keep a bigger one. SAD. defeats the purpose of having a limit in the first place.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

As for yakking out there, will you be paddling or walking down the beach with your yak on wheels?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Man, you can never please the crowd on these fishing boards. If you caught a 78.9oz striper, half the board would be congratulating you. The other half would be bitching because you didn't release her.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i feel ya jeff... i think even ME, im finally growing out of this online bitching game that PLAGUES all these sites... maybe im getting old  

great job gettin bowed up! i'll be there shortly waitin for another report from the HBLIC(head bud light in charge) from the weekend. im goin up north to go hang out with crawfish i'll post on how we do.

neil


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

RELEASED.............


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

al is this the area you were telling me about at 'the wall' that one day? might just have to get my yak a little early and go find me some feesh.

and god DAYUM that is what i call a COW. how big is that slob?


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

God,
i love to stir up this group of cacklin hens. I guess i fudged up with keeping more than 2 on th stringer. Like i said in the bashing of Talapia, with him keeping all the spot. I will be the 1st to say i to mess up. Guys that are bitching and going to read me the riot act. Get over it. At least i am not the guy that is on the pier keeping undersized fish. Keeping over my limit. Casting over your heaver with a 2oz rig. do i need to defend myself anymore? I don't think so. And by the way the guys that are complaining about me not following the regs. Stop PMing me on my location. enough said.
Tight lines.
db77


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Now you know*

we're all tuff about the rules around here. Al told me he's going to drop a dime on you.  Want his number?.....Hat


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*here is the reg*

Rockstar, thanks for the info for this reg.

4 VAC-20-252-50. CONCERNING RECREATIONAL FISHING: GENERAL.

C. It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to land and retain any striped bass in excess of the possession limit applicable for the area and season being fished, within the 24-hour period of 12:00 a.m. through 11:59 p.m. Striped bass taken in excess of the possession limit shall be returned to the water immediately


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*First your*

sneaking out camping on the Eastern Shore and now this!  

I am very, very disapointed in you!

Now come pick up your line I bought you today at Green Top's and leave me some cash at the door. Don't forget to leave me the map to Peter Pan's and The Lost Boys secret fishing spot !!!!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

db77,

As I recall you had a fishin' bud w/ya such that if you were the "live cooler" for the two of ya no issue and cull from there at will, then the hens will just have to get over it  If it was just you, then it's between you, the man, and the fish gods, eh ?! 

Don't forget no stringers for culling or grabbing the gills to land/release (cradle & pet gently only), keeping a world record (better to release for great speculation), and lastly no handing an OV hobo a fish (illegal transfer or let'em starve hummm?)  

And just fess up you were dream fishin' the wall weren't ya  

Go stir the pot  

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> better to release for great speculation


Screw that, I'm eatin' it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

steve your kidding me right? you were at GT, 10 minutes from my house and didnt call me? i am officially divorcing you as my friend, my attorney will be in touch


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I really tried....*

*&*&**&^$#RTYBB&*&*&^


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

ok i see i've been misunderstood. didn't mean to sound like i was griping... i understand the situation you were in, which is totally understandable. i was just explaining that if DNR catches you with more than your limit on the stringer your gonna catch a fine no matter your story is. as for what i said about 'the wall', al was telling me about the spot while we were at 'the wall'. hell the wall is no honey hole by any means :--| just thought i'd clarify.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn Dawg,*

I wish you would stop editing your posts. The first one was the truth and I for one liked it much better!  



Rockstar said:


> al was telling me about the spot while we were at 'the wall'. hell the wall is no honey hole by any means :--| just thought i'd clarify.


The new Ma Bell:
Telephone, telegram and TeleAL. That will get the message out! .....Hat


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry Guys.

The cell is MIA.....went to a Halloween party on Sat...an that was tha last time I seen it.....

Rockstar...yes that is the hole...in question...just keep remeber loose lips sinks ships...I'll put a hole in yer yak  ...gimme a shout an we'll talk.

JL11...ya can talk tha talk...but it is a long walk..yakkin there is easier IMHO...an sumtimes the fish are easier to reach when yer cheatin ,on the yak...

Hat80...yes DB77 was cheatin...but as his post states...Was it a dream?....yes..we all know DB77 can't catch fish...wait a minute ...I'm talkin about myself....  

An fer tha finally......fished tha honey hole on SAt an Sun.
Sat : landed a 28' on lite tackle ...off the shore...Kibaro...wound up takin tha stroll..he landed 1 @ the hole ..and blasted them @ the rocks...believe they were 21 and22..on tha fat side

Sun : Yakked with TC....fishin was slow..conditions were awesome...C-N-R'ed a couple shorts(20'....)..tons of bait


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

al, me and teo limited last night at the spot you dont like... give me acall


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> al, me and teo limited last night at the spot you dont like... give me acall


Correction... You and Tim not Teo... I was at home sick.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Made the "Green Mile" walk last night with Bucket!

2 dinks at the short walk spot and nothing but BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS at the end of the hike! Too bad all the Birds and fish were 3/4 of a mile out having a dinner fest! Nothing in close last night, but the boats were crushing them!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

your 'secret' is safe with me  ain't one to jabber jaw anyways. if'n i can get out there in the near future i'll give yah a shout.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dixie719 said:


> Made the "Green Mile" walk last night with Bucket!
> 
> 2 dinks at the short walk spot and nothing but BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS at the end of the hike! Too bad all the Birds and fish were 3/4 of a mile out having a dinner fest! Nothing in close last night, but the boats were crushing them!!!


How tired were ya this AM ?

Not a bad hike.....looks like there feedin in tha PM...and @ dawn.....thanks fer tha report


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Just talked with Kibaro as he is hiking back from the hole now!

2 Pups at 19 & 21" and a 21" striper..  

He is stopping by the other spot on the walk back!


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

the other spot was the ticket,incoming tide righthand corner,about a dozen only 1 keeper


----------

